# Somewhere Out There!



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos as well Mark kay:


Thanks christos-greece!!!!!!!!!!




_*>W: ORLANDO BLOOMS
>W: Orlando, FL, United States 
>W: Various Months 2007 to 2009
>W: Family Trips
>W: The Few Pics Without My Face, Incoming Hurricane Clouds, Fireworks & The Maple Leaf!*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesomeness Mark... awesomeness :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesomeness Mark... awesomeness :cheers:


Hey buddy, thanks a lot!!! :bow:




_*>W: ALL HAIL KINGSTON! BUT WHERE'S QUEENSTON?
>W: Kingston, ON, Canada 
>W: January 2010
>W: Road Trip, Joy Ride
>W: The Fort, The Lake, The Streets & The Coutryside on the Way*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: ALL HAIL KINGSTON! BUT WHERE'S QUEENSTON? II
>W: Kingston, ON, Canada 
>W: January 2010
>W: Road Trip, Joy Ride
>W: The Fort, The Lake, The Streets & The Coutryside on the Way*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: LIFE'S A BEACH
>W: Boracay Island, Aklan, The Philippines 
>W: December (I Can't Remember What Year)
>W: Family Vacation
>W: The Beach, The Dog, The Birds, The Caves, The Sunset, & the Stairway to Heaven*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: LIFE'S A BEACH II
>W: Boracay Island, Aklan, The Philippines 
>W: December (I Can't Remember What Year)
>W: Family Vacation
>W: The Beach, The Dog, The Birds, The Caves, The Sunset, & the Stairway to Heaven*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: LIFE'S A BEACH III
>W: Boracay Island, Aklan, The Philippines 
>W: December (I Can't Remember What Year)
>W: Family Vacation
>W: The Beach, The Dog, The Birds, The Caves, The Sunset, & the Stairway to Heaven*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing as well Mark, for once again bravo! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update and nice shots of Boracay!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I really like the Kingston photos!


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update and nice shots of Boracay!!!


Thanks a lot Cap!!! :colgate:



Chadoh25 said:


> I really like the Kingston photos!


Hey Chad, thanks too!!! :happy:




_*>W: BANAUE RICE TERRACES
>W: Banaue, Ifugao, The Philippines 
>W: A Few Years Ago
>W: Hiking Trip w/ Friends
>W: The Terraces Post-Harvest*_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> NICE!


Thanks Chad!!! :smug:



christos-greece said:


> Really awesome :cheers:


Hey Chris, thanks a lot too!!! kay:




_*>W: ATTA OTTAWA!!
>W: Ottawa, ON, Canada 
>W: May 2010
>W: Long Weekend Trip w/ Family
>W: The Parliament Hill*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: ATTA OTTAWA!! 2
>W: Ottawa, ON, Canada 
>W: May 2010
>W: Long Weekend Trip w/ Family
>W: The Parliament Hill*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, amazing as well Mark


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful, amazing as well Mark


Hey Chris, thanks very much!!!




_*>W: So Flo
>W: South Florida, FL, USA 
>W: Various Months and Years
>W: Family Trips
>W: The Birds But Not the Bees*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: So Flo 2
>W: South Florida, FL, USA 
>W: Various Months and Years
>W: Family Trips
>W: The Birds But Not the Bees*_


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update Mark...
I like those So. Fla. set of pictures, they're awesome.


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: Bygone Vigan
>W: Vigan, Ilocos Sur, The Philippines 
>W: Can't Remember When Exactly
>W: Trip with Friends
>W: The World Heritage Site*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update Mark...
> I like those So. Fla. set of pictures, they're awesome.


Thanks a lot!!!!! I hope you'll like these new sets too!!




_*>W: MONTREAL OLE OLE OLE
>W: Montreal, QC, Canada 
>W: Spring 2010
>W: Family Long Weekend Trip
>W: The Old, The New & The Mountain*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: MONTREAL OLE OLE OLE 2
>W: Montreal, QC, Canada 
>W: Spring 2010
>W: Family Long Weekend Trip
>W: The Old, The New & The Mountain*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: MONTREAL OLE OLE OLE 3
>W: Montreal, QC, Canada 
>W: Spring 2010
>W: Family Long Weekend Trip
>W: The Old, The New & The Mountain*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: MONTREAL OLE OLE OLE 4
>W: Montreal, QC, Canada 
>W: Spring 2010
>W: Family Long Weekend Trip
>W: The Old, The New & The Mountain*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: MONTREAL OLE OLE OLE 5
>W: Montreal, QC, Canada 
>W: Spring 2010
>W: Family Long Weekend Trip
>W: The Old, The New & The Mountain*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always, very nice photos and into this thread Mark


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Interesting format of the thread, but it's best feature is the huge amount of awesome pics.


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> As always, very nice photos and into this thread Mark


Thank you Chris, I'm glad you like them! 



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Interesting format of the thread, but it's best feature is the huge amount of awesome pics.


Hey Herbie, thanks a lot too, I appreciate it very much!




_*>W: LOVELY NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE
>W: Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON, Canada 
>W: Spring 2010
>W: Family Weekend Trip
>W: The Street, The People & The Flowers*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: LOVELY NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE 2
>W: Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON, Canada 
>W: Spring 2010
>W: Family Weekend Trip
>W: The Street, The People & The Flowers*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great photos Mark :cheers:


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

i like it very much 5


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautifully well-thought of photos...
Montreal has that aura of the old world.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice Montreal is great.


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really great photos Mark :cheers:


Thanks Chris!!! Appreciate it!!!!!



juliaroberts said:


> i like it very much 5


Thank you very much!!!



capricorn2000 said:


> beautifully well-thought of photos...
> Montreal has that aura of the old world.


I agree! I really enjoyed Old Montreal!



Dallas star said:


> Nice Montreal is great.


Right, you are! Thanks, thanks!!




_*>W: GOTTA GO AT LAKE SIMCOE
>W: Town of Innisfil, ON, Canada 
>W: Summer 2010
>W: Family Picnic & Swimming
>W: The Water, The Fun, & The Water Fun*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: GOTTA GO AT LAKE SIMCOE 2
>W: Town of Innisfil, ON, Canada 
>W: Summer 2010
>W: Family Picnic & Swimming
>W: The Water, The Fun, & The Water Fun*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: FALL IN & FOR MUSKOKA
>W: Bracebridge & Huntsville, Muskoka, ON, Canada 
>W: Fall Season 2010
>W: Family Long Weekend
>W: The Colours, The Birds & The Water*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: FALL IN & FOR MUSKOKA 2
>W: Bracebridge & Huntsville, Muskoka, ON, Canada 
>W: Fall Season 2010
>W: Family Long Weekend
>W: The Colours, The Birds & The Water*_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! Love the last photo! Vive Le Canada!


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> Great updates! Love the last photo! Vive Le Canada!


Hey bud, thanks!!!




_*>W: ABOVE ALASKA
>W: Alaska, USA
>W: January 2011
>W: Trip to Asia
>W: Cool Landscape Near Anchorage*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

You have done a great and very nice photo-work here Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> You have done a great and very nice photo-work here Mark :cheers:


Thanks a lot buddy!!!




_*>W: JAPANICE! 1
>W: Tokyo & Area, Japan
>W: January 2011
>W: Quick Trip to Asia
>W: Trains, Buildings, Mt. Fuji & Whatever's Around*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> You have done a great and very nice photo-work here Mark :cheers:


Thanks a lot buddy!!!




_*>W: JAPANICE! 2
>W: Tokyo & Area, Japan
>W: January 2011
>W: Quick Trip to Asia
>W: Trains, Buildings, Mt. Fuji & Whatever's Around*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Cool and great photos :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Cool and great photos :cheers:


Thanks very much!!




_*>W: GUANGZHOU QUICKIE
>W: Guangzhou, China
>W: January 2011
>W: Overnight Stopover
>W: Hotel Vicinity & Airport*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thanks for the new photos, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome and thanks for the new photos, Mark


You're welcome too!




_*>W: HONG KONG AIRPORT QUICKIE
>W: Hong Kong, China
>W: January 2011
>W: Our Lengthy Layover
>W: Just the Airport*_


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

_*>W: WINTER FALLS
>W: Niagara Falls, ON, Canada
>W: Winter 2011
>W: Just Me and My Cookie
>W: The Iced Falls*_


----------

